# olympus e10 -> taugts oda saugt



## vetterfunk (10. Mai 2002)

Hallo Alle!

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen!
hab vor mir eine digicam zu kaufen und bin doch recht überfordert da die auswahl mittlerweile doch sehr sehr gross ist...

mir persönlich gefällt die olympus e-10, da sie eine digitale spiegelreflex kamera ist, und ich schon etwas erfahrung mit ihr sammeln hab dürfen, aber der preis ist doch recht happig und etwas alt ist sie doch auch schon, zahlts sichs aus?

sonst hab ich auch "nur" ein wenig mit der olympus c3000 gespielt, d.h. mit nikon oder anderen hab ich noch nie zu tun gehabt, kA wie gut sie sind

ist diese cam den preis wert, oder tuns billigere auch, oder kommts auf mich drauf an?  ich persönlich denke schon das ich mich sehr sehr viel mit der kamera beschäftigen werd und das ich zumindest versuchen werde, halbwegs anständige, (keine 08/15 urlaubs- oder party-) fotos zu schiessen und soviel wie möglich zu tüfteln...

bräucht schon sehr sehr bald eine kaufentscheidung, ich hoff ich kann auf euch zählen!

Preise der E-10:
http://www.geizhals.at/?cat=dcam&a=3776

danke!
vetterfunk


----------



## Dunsti (11. Mai 2002)

die E-10 (und auch der Nachfolger E-20P) von Olympus sind Profi-Modelle, die natürlich ihren Preis wert sind. Natürlich kann man sie auch im Hobby-Bereich sehr gut einsetzen, aber da kannst Du sicher nur für Dich selbst entscheiden, ob Dir der Preis zu hoch ist oder nicht.

Hier mal ein paar Details aus dem Datenblatt der E20P (als Entscheidungshilfe):


> Speziell für die hohen Ansprüche von Berufsfotografen konzipiert, überzeugt die CAMEDIA E-20P mit einem 5 Megapixel-CCD, extrem schnellen Verschlusszeiten und einer Vielzahl weiterer fortschrittlicher Leistungsmerkmale für nahezu grenzenlose Freiheit bei der Bildkomposition.
> 
> Details:
> - Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera mit 4,5 cm/1,8 Zoll Farb-TFT-LCD-Anzeige
> ...



im Vergleich dazu die CyberShot DSC-F707 von Sony (ca. 1500 €):


> CyberShot mit effektiven 5,0 MegaPixel, Carl Zeiss Vario-Sonnar und professioneller Ausstattung.
> 
> Details:
> - 2/3" Super HAD CCD
> ...



und die POWERSHOT PRO 90IS von Canon (ca. 1200 €):


> Die neue PowerShot Pro 90IS ist die digitale Lösung für ambitionierte Fotografen sowie kommerzielle Nutzer. Sie zeichnet sich durch innovative Features, wie zum Beispiel dem 10fach-Zoomobjektiv mit optischem Bildstabilisator (37-370 mm) aus, das die Gefahr verwackelter Bilder insbesondere bei langen Brennweiten minimiert. 2,6 Milionen Bildpunkte und 30 Bit interne Farbtiefe sind die Grundlage für hohe Bildqualität. 12 Belichtungsprogramme (inkl. voll manuell), variable ISO 50 - 400, manueller Fokus und Weißabgleich sowie die Anschlussmöglichkeit externer Blitzgeräte setzen der Kreativität des Fotografen kaum Grenzen. Die Extras der Pro 90IS wie der Panorama-Assistent oder die Movie-Funktion für die Aufnahme kurzer Filmsequenzen bis zu 30 Sekunden sorgen für echten digitalen Mehrwert.
> 
> Details:
> - 2,6 Mio. Pixel und 30 bit interne Farbtiefe für hervorragende digitale Bildqualität
> ...



kenne mich auch net soooooo gut aus, aber ich hoffe das hilft 


Dunsti


----------

